# Best Concert of the Year



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2004)

I just got back from a Robert Randolph and the Family Band concert here in Cleveland. What a great time. The venue wasn't overcrowded, there were any punks or pains-in-the-***es there, and the show just rocked. Definitly a recomendation to all friends. Think P funk with a little more blues added. 

What are your greatest concert experiences for the year?


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2004)

a local band, When Something Fails, that has been around forever played their last show a month or so ago...it was a good show and pretty cool to be there at the end...


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 27, 2004)

Saw They Might be Giants earlier in the outdoor concert season, which was a really good show.  Happy tunes with really good lyrics if you sit down and listen.

Then again, one of my favorite bands will be here this saturday (Flogging Molly), so I'll have to post again after that.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2004)

I saw Metallica and Godsmack in Edmonton this summer.  Godsmack ROCKED, but I was a bit disappointed with the Metallica segment.  But Godsmack ROCKED!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 27, 2004)

Metallica - summer tour 2005!!  Sponsored by Geritol and Depends!!!  



Sorry... had to get my aging rocker line in there... hehe


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 27, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I just got back from a Robert Randolph and the Family Band concert here in Cleveland.
> 
> I saw the Robert Randolph bad over the summer and they were awsome, they were the opening act for Eric Clapton.
> They were selling Robert Randolph's CD and if you bought it you would get to meet the band and get it signed. People acted like yea so what, untill they finished the set. then you couldn't get near the booth to buy the CD.


----------



## Mace (Sep 28, 2004)

I was able to see Toby Keith earlier this month and if you like country, he puts on a heck of a show. The week before that was Lenny Kravitz and Elton John doing the pregame for the Patriots home opener. That was awesome!
Sean


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 28, 2004)

Did he get in any girl fights?


----------

